# Lemsip max and breastfeeding



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

My DH asked at the pharmacy and they said it was fine so I had a hot drink powder. Then I looked online and it says it can dry up milk 

My LO is 7 weeks. Usually I have an overactive right breast but it's a bit deflated - would it have dried up my milk so fast? I'm really worried!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Which product exactly did you take?

Most of the ones I have looked at under Lemsip max have limited data in lactation.

As there are several under the umbrella ''Lemsip Max'' with different ingredients I need more information before I can look into it further.

I hope all is well today anyway.

Best stick to steam inhalations, paracetamol (if suitable for you), mild menthol sweets, rest, and hot drinks for a cold when pregnant and breastfeeding.


----------

